

PornArk - Starting up in porn with Python and Django - voidfiles
http://blog.pornark.com/pornark-starting-up-in-porn-with-python-and-d

======
spitfire
It's funny because usually porn is on the leading edge of technology.
VHS->DVD->HD streaming, etc.

Wonder how bigdata will fit into the porn industry.

